# Long hair or just fluffy?



## 8GSDPaws (Jul 1, 2016)

I have been searching for a long haired male for many months. It seems around my area the boys go before I can find them. Lol.

I'm being told this boy will be long coated. His mom is short hair, his dad looked more plush (not short like my current GSD, but not long either) but was told he carries the long gene. The mom is mostly black with minimal tan. The dad was black and red a good 50/50 balance.

What do you think this pup will be? Long or plush? Mostly dark or? 

He is 9 weeks in these photos. Any advice appreciated. I need to make my decision ASAP! :grin2:


----------



## 8GSDPaws (Jul 1, 2016)

Sorry meant to add this and other, not duplicate. Lol. 

Also how important is it to meet the parents? She said we all could meet mother, she's very sweet. She recommended only me "seeing" the father as he was leery around strangers. Is that ok, or would you be leery? I definitely need a stable dog.

Also, you concerned with his ears? I got my current GSD at 8 weeks and her ears were already somewhat tippy, as in lifting up partially.


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Looks long coated to me, though I am no expert.

The leery of strangers sire would worry me a lot. For me at least that would be a deal breaker. Are the parents health tested and titled? What has she done with them to assess their worthiness to be producing puppies? What are their names? Someone who knows pedigrees on here could probably tell you a lot about the lines.


----------



## Chai (Dec 11, 2014)

I agree with Bramble ^^^ although he may be a total cutie, you need to make sure his parents are healthy (ask to see health/hip tests) and stable. The 'leeriness' around strangers would concern me. I want my GSD to be confident in all environments, including in the presence of strangers, and a good predictor of a dog's temperament is looking at it's lineage. These are all things told to me by breeders when I was doing my research before selecting a breeder and litter. A good breeder will also match a pup to buyer based on temperament and natural drives, so you get exactly what you want and need even if you are purely a pet home. 

He's VERY cute, but the sire's temperament would bother me too much personally. This is all assuming that the breeder health tests. 

Unless there is a history of soft ears in his lines, they should go up fine. Check with an expert on here though


----------



## Strikker (Dec 2, 2015)

Good looking puppy! 
The breeder should be able to provide all the heath info online or in person (hips, shoulders and DNA). Title info should be also readily available online or in person. If the breeder claims titles I would asked to work the parents or at least have the breeder do so in front of me. Leery of strangers I think needs to be defined. All three of my dogs are protective and cautious with strangers until I release them. Again define, (is this leery? Could be defined that way). Remembering that your dog's behavior will be a reflection of your training too. Ears, I do not see an issue, both my sables ears were up at 8 weeks but my long coat it was 16 weeks. 
Good luck, again great looking puppy!


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Looks like a longstock Tasmanian devil.....

SuperG


----------



## InControlK9 (Sep 23, 2013)

If this is the pup you have been waiting/looking for.. long coat male and you have the opportunity to get it... then go for it.. I wouldn't base my decision solely on the father being leery of strangers. Just because the father is leery of strangers doesn't mean every pup from that litter is going to be that way.. a dog's behavior is a reflection of their training so if the father wasn't worked with that's why he is that way... work with your pup and he will turn out to be a diff. dog

that's just my opinion.. go with your heart

The ears are fine... they will go up when it's time


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Could he be any cuter?!! He looks long-coated to me, though I'm no expert. 

Yes, have them define leery. If they're reluctant to let you meet the father, that would be a red-flag to me. He doesn't have to be friendly, but I would think that he should be neutral around non-threatening people, especially with the owner present. I believe that bad nerves/poor temperament is at least partly genetic.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Looks like a longcoat to me. And no, you don't need to worry about the ears. Most pups don't have their ears up that early.


----------



## 8GSDPaws (Jul 1, 2016)

Hey everyone! Thanks so much for your suggestions and advice. I just got off the phone again with the lady selling these pups. 

The parents are hip tested and certified. The conclusion on the leery sire is that, he was not well socialized. They are family pets, and live on a farm and never leave the farm. He's not aggressive, just not part of the welcome committee like the females are. 

So, now it sounds like a backyard breeder, or hobby breeder. I guess the price told me that a little bit, though still not cheap... Just not the $1200-1500 I've seen other places. 

I'm not buying this dog to breed or show, he will be neutered and kept as a family pet. I have a spayed female GSD now, she's 2. I've never met a friendlier dog, she is NOT AT ALL shy or aggressive. In fact, the opposite. A stranger can come up to my house with her outside and she greets them as a best friend. I socialized her very well, took her everywhere I could and then some.

Well, I'm worried now. What if they are Amish pet breeders/puppy mill?


----------



## Elf (Jun 10, 2016)

Definitely looks like a long coat.


----------



## InControlK9 (Sep 23, 2013)

have you made a decision? are you getting him?


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Most Amish bred GSDs are Luddites.....updating a password will be difficult for them.


SuperG


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

research, Research, RESEARCH! 

Things to look for in a 'Responsible' Breeder

German Shepherd Guide - Home Note Temperament page.

Moms


----------

